# Wine Red



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Taiwan Bee: 
Red King Kong - Commonly known as Wine Red
*









*Isn't this boy beautiful? I only had a few hours to admire this gorgeous little guy before it was picked up by the buyer. sorry for the blurry picture from a crappy camera*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice.

Thought you had a new project for a second.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful  I love the colouring... I've seen more "professional" photos, an they just look amazing.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

really nice How much was he bought for?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

sujeev87 said:


> really nice How much was he bought for?


it was low 100's


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Great specimen Leon, congrats for having the honor of taking his pic  !!!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Brian said:


> Nice.
> 
> Thought you had a new project for a second.


Hey buddy, nice to see you back in the inverts game lol.
In September I will start a Panda shrimp tank. how's that for a fresh project?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Hey buddy, nice to see you back in the inverts game lol.
> In September I will start a Panda shrimp tank. how's that for a fresh project?


we need a "like" button lols.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a great shrimp!


----------

